# Honda CR-V or Nissan X-trail?? Should I buy this one??



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

More advice please, which one of the above is the better car?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

They are both good - we've had a CRV for 3 years now, and it's a very practical family bus.

The X-trail is supposed to be better off road but that's not really an issue as our CRV does forest tracks and rugby fields fine.

My only criticism is the fuel consumption. Average was supposed to be 31 - we get 24 on short trips and 27 on a long run.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Cool, thx Rob!

I know about the facelifts on the CR-V but I am not sure about the X-trail since 2001?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No idea about the CR-V but Judith has an X-Trail for a few days in March, as her Company Cars were changed over & TBH i really liked it.

Driving position was commanding & the grunt from the 2.2TDi engine was amazing given the vehicles size. All true about Jap build quality as even with over a Million cubby holes etc. not one single rattle & it felt so solid.

Big thumbs up for the X-Trail from me


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Paul, comments much appreciated.

Anyone got any other comments?


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Multiprocess said:


> ...Anyone got any other comments?


CRV for me, but that hasn't really got any real basis in fact, I just like it more :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Is this for you Lee ?, if so are you sure ?

Driven an X Trail, was OK from what I remember, notice the diesels seem to smoke a lot.

RAV4 not in the mix too ?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We've had our CRV from new - its the Exec model with SatNav, Leather, heated seats etc.

Servicing costs have been around Â£190 per year for the small service and Â£280 for the big service. The only warranty problem I had was a burned out electric window motor and swich which they fixed without any quibble.

We looked at the RAV4, which IIRC had a new model out at the time - the CRV felt much roomier inside, and 'er indoors preferred driving the CRV. We also looked at the Freelander but again, much smaller.

Nice touches on the CRV - the back seat slides backwards and forwards so you can trade between bootspace and rear legroom. The rear seat is also a couple of inches higher than the front seats so the little dears can see out of the windows better. Also, the cover for the spare wheel well (which is a wet storage area as the spare wheel is on the tailgate) is also a picnic table!.

It does the family bus job very well - including trips down to the Alps skiing. The only thing I would have added (since the Exec comes with most things as standard - I only added side bars and wood inlays to my spec IIRC) is parking sensors as its easy to forget you have a foot of spare wheel hanging off the tailgate. From Glass's guide, it would appear to be worth around 10k trade in which suggest about 56% retained value after 3 1/4 years against the price I paid, as I negotiated a reasonable discount (well I thought it was reasonable the dealer principal whinged :lol: )


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

lol, no Gav for the wife!!

Still contemplating my car change and I still need to come over to yours. I thought Kev and Gary were going to come along as well, but nothing happened!

RAV4's seem expensive at the mo for what we will get for Shelly's Ford Fusion.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> lol, no Gav for the wife!!
> 
> Still contemplating my car change and I still need to come over to yours. I thought Kev and Gary were going to come along as well, but nothing happened!
> 
> RAV4's seem expensive at the mo for what we will get for Shelly's Ford Fusion.


Been over-involved in house moving etc. Am away on hols next week, but could do week after w/c 22nd?

I'd take Honda over Nissan anytime. My perception is Honda engineering and service will be better than Nissans. I had an Accord eons ago and it was very good. Never had a Nissan, although my dad has a new Micra which he likes.

Contemplating family car myself.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Nissan = mackems, easy choice then :roll:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Still contemplating my car change and I still need to come over to yours. I thought Kev and Gary were going to come along as well, but nothing happened!
> ...


w/c 22nd should be OK for me, in Denmark again until end of next week.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Should I buy this CR-V?

http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/CA ... 5279276499


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Should I buy this CR-V?
> 
> http://atsearch.autotrader.co.uk/www/CA ... 5279276499


Sounds like an honest car - probably 83K motorway miles. Ex-company car? Hondas can take the mileage.

Are they a Honda main dealer?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

I believe they are an indepedant garage.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

If it has full Honda Service History then it seems OK. The Garage I bought my TT from has an X-Trail: http://www.townhallgarage.co.uk/GetDeal ... 1&pageid=1


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Have you considered the Kia Sorento? If you can get past the badge snobbery they actually look fantastic,and get a great review in Parkers.. seems a hell of a lot of car for the money and there's acres of space :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Should I buy this CR-V?


Not if you were planning to pay for it with Credit Card or Debit Card...



> All major credit and debit cards excepted


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Kell said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > Should I buy this CR-V?
> ...


lol :lol: , doesn't give you much confidence!!!! :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Ha - looks like a good price, miles a bit up but they can take it. It looks like a good deal for an SE Sport Lee.

I know a guy who trades for Avon Autobahn (neighbours son who bought my Mk1 from me), if I see him I'll ask if he knows the car


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Thanks Rob!

We are booked into test drive / view tomorrow morning.

Anyone got any checklists to ensure that everything is in order with the car, whilst we are viewing?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> Anyone got any checklists to ensure that everything is in order with the car, whilst we are viewing?


My only advice to you Lee would be the same as to anyone else.

If you like hte car, get it thoroughly checked out by the AA or RAC. They normally charge around Â£10 per 100cc for some reason, thus a check on our 2.3 V5 Golf was cheaper than on the 1.9TDi A4 we replaced it with.

A 2.0 litre car should be about Â£200 then.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Usual stuff Lee - check the service history and maybe give the Honda dealer a call. With that mileage it should have visited them a few times.

Since its an 04 you may even be able to buy an extension to the official Honda warranty, the dealer offered us one but since we know our car and its history I didn't bother. My neighbour has an 02 Accord Type R with 140k on the clock now and its still running sweetly.

There are no recalls that I am aware of on the 04 CRV - oh and also, check whether it is a UK supplied Honda dealer in the Service Book as there were quite a few imports with dodgy non-uk specs around when I bought mine. Servicing should be every 12K or 12 months IIRC whichever comes first - so it may be due for one in 1000 miles.

The price looks depressing low though :roll:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Well - how did it go ? Did you buy it ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Well - how did it go ? Did you buy it ?


Rob, we are tempted but he is only giving us Â£4,500 for our Fusion which means I have to find Â£2,500 and he is not budging an inch. We also have to pay for tax and to get Shelly's personal plate moved over so looking at Â£3,000 plus the fusion in the end.

We will probably go for it, as they are others around with similar prices, but only for a 51 52 plate if your lucky, so it is a good deal I think.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep when I did a quick check on the trader most cars for that money / mileage were 2 years older.

It was in good nick and Shelly liked it then I take it ?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

It had a few scratches but nothing that can't be sorted.

She wanted there and then, but she doesn't have the find the money, does she?!?!?!

I think this weekend we will buy it.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Picking it up tonight, I personally think I've got a bargain, but we will see if it breaks down on the way home!!

Any last minute advice before the deal is done @ 6pm?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Is there any Honda warranty left on it ?

Did you talk to the dealer or previous owner ?

It looks good, and I think if its as good as you say you've got a good deal too


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Is there any Honda warranty left on it ?


Only til September, but it's better than nothing.



> Did you talk to the dealer or previous owner ?


Should I?



> It looks good, and I think if its as good as you say you've got a good deal too


Only time will tell I suppose, I know where he lives anyway!! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any Honda warranty left on it ?


Only til September, but it's better than nothing.

That's very good - means that if you find any niggles you have some warranty left to fix them!

I was also offered a deal to extend the warranty by up to 2 more years by my Honda dealer


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

A similar vehicle to the X trail / CRV genre which caught my eye is the recently announced Mitsubishi Outlander. 2.0 litre 140 bhp turbo diesel and neatly packaged ... a chelsea tractorette !

see www.newoutlander.com


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The Mitsubishi looks quite nice. Mind you, so does the new CRV. Saw one in the flesh the other day and really liked it.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Kell said:


> The Mitsubishi looks quite nice. Mind you, so does the new CRV. Saw one in the flesh the other day and really liked it.


We saw the new one in the showroom and we really liked it apart from the price tag, but good looking and loads of goodies!


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Kell said:


> The Mitsubishi looks quite nice. Mind you, *so does the new CRV. Saw one in the flesh the other day and really liked it.*


Have you been out in the sun too long, Kell? :wink:

IMHO, the old shape CRV was actually better looking the new one, which is, frankly, ugly.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Swings and roundabouts really.


----------

